# 457 Visa Police Check



## Dara01 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I've been reading the forum most of today and i have found it helpfull but i still require advice!!!
We came to Oz (from Ireland) on WHV and now I am been sponsored by the company i am temping for (in Australia) and my partner of 5yrs will be my defacto on my visa, my questions are as follows.
In reference to police check, i called IMMI and they said to summit app without check and only issue if asked later. I have been advised by friends to summit EVERYTHING on the checklist so there would be no holdups so i contacted the police in Rep of Ireland & they are organising the clearance for me. My partner is from NIreland & the forms seem to be more difficult. Does he still require a police check if hes not the primary applicant? Also in regards to the Oz check, i have been in contact with Qld police & organised a check, but, do we require a National check?
Your advice would be amazin right now as i'm pretty stressed with all this.

Thanx D


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,

First of all, you should be aware that visa applications are going to take longer to process as of July this year because of changes to DIAC policy. Basically, DIAC is getting tougher on how they assess applications, especially in regard to background checks. So, spouse visa applications for example now have a potential 6 to 9 month processing time, maybe more, whereas as it was up to half that before in some places. Work visas can take up to 12 months or more, so it's best to prepare yourself for a long and possibly stressful wait.

The reason they told you to wait until requested is that they follow a process of looking at the visa e.g. assessing eligibility, looking at character, then checking health. The time it takes to go through these stage depends on how many applications they have to deal with, and how long it takes you to supply documents when they are requested.

So, it doesn't hurt to get the ball rolling now, because some places like the US can take 3 months or more to process a background check. As for your partner, they must also meet the character requirement, and they will have to get a national check from Oz through the Federal Police. Local checks will likely not be accepted. Look here page 3:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I answered on the other thread where you posted Dara and whilst there are extended times for many visas including 457s, they will be top priority so it'll not be too bad.
You must have shouted the Irish police a few guiness in your time if they are doing a character report for you on the strength of a phone call for there's usually an application form to go in.
The NI for your partner one will of course go through the UK and whilst you can submit visa applications without character/health checks and do when asked there's probably no real harm in getting the ball rolling now.
The Australian checks may only be required if you have been here more than 12 months so you could wait and see on those.


----------



## Dara01 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thank you so much for your replys, this is so stressful!! I was under the impression it would only take 5wks for a Sponsorship visa to be accepted and when i checked on the IMMI website last night it stated 2mths!!!
As i have only lived in Qld since i came to Australia, could a police check in the state not be enough?? I have heard of people just having a state check for residency!!
As for my partner, we completed a "Police Certificate App" last night & will send it today but i could take up to 5wks to come back, not good news.
Also after readin the fourm, i figured as we were in a LR country we wouldnt require to fill out the form 80!! What do you guys think???

Looking forward to your replys
D


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The information on character checks or penal certificates as they are also referred to is quite clear and I'd just comply with whatever it says to do.
With the Form 80 it is possibly more for permanent residency and combined temporary/permanent visas *but again follow the application and checklist requirements*.
The stress will build more if you do not and then consider trying what other people may supposedly have, a lot of people probably not even knowing what they may have done for there could be state police checks done for other matters.


----------

